# Omega Speedy Cal 1151 3520.50 Accuracy Question



## janperu (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi,

10 days ago I bought a new speedy, the 3520.50, cal 1151.

I also own a seamaster, quartz, cal 1538. I set both at the same time, and i've realized that the speedy gets about 9 seconds/day slower than the seamaster. Is this level of inaccuracy acceptable for such a nice piece? Is that, as a new piece, it needs to "settle down" or something like that?. Any other recommendation? Or, in fact, does it need an adjustment from an expert?.

As I understand, the 1151 is not a COSC watch, but definitely i expected it to be more precise.

Thanks in advance,

J.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think it will need to settle down, its well within non-COSC specs at the moment I would think,

Welcome to the forum....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

J the calibre 1151 is a Valjoux/ETA 7751 movement, I find the following works well with my Valjoux movements; give it a good wind +/- 20 to 30 turns on start up and if you are not that active whilst wearing the watch give it a wind each morning (I normally give it about 10 turns). I find my Valjoux does lose a bit of time if it isnt reasonably well wound.

I can't abide a slow watch! if the above doesnt work the regulation is a quick job, if you are brave a case back tool, hand lens and a cocktail stick will do the job!


----------



## janperu (Nov 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I think it will need to settle down, its well within non-COSC specs at the moment I would think,
> 
> Welcome to the forum....
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jason and JoT. I've given it a good wind, and I'll keep an eye on the speedy in these days. On the other hand, I'll compare the time against another source, like an atomic clock (instead than the Seamaster). This is to cancel the error that the quartz could introduce in the measures.

I'll let you know any news.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi there,

Think of it another way: if it's losing 9 seconds per day, it's actually a very precise watch - it loses more or less the same amount each day.

My guess is that you just need to wear it for a few weeks, maybe even months, to let it loosen up a little. I find that for me, most brand new automatics seem to run slow on me. in fact, every Seamaster I have owned was up to 8 seconds slow and as I considered it, outside of COSC spec.

They all settled down eventually. And as for taking the back off a new Omega? Well, I wouldn't reccomend it. If after 6 months or so, it's still getting on your wick, get your dealer to send it back and have it adjusted under warranty. If you mark the case getting the back off, you'll be a very disappointed bunny indeed.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't think that's too bad.









I would check the watch by something a bit more constant than a quartz watch though. Most quartz watches gain and some do so at a rate of two seconds a week.









I'd check the watch against an RC watch or a website that is timed by Rugby or Frankfurt (or the nearest atomic clock in your area).

Do you take the watch off at night? If so, the position it's left to rest in will affect its accuracy, dial up or dial down.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Stan said:


> I don't think that's too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I set my watches off the talking clock - how (in)accurate/inconsistent is that? Or for that matter, the time on teletext. Surely network latency is an issue with websites...

Has anyone got an URL for one of the websites (UK?) It might be fun to check!

- Tim


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

http://ntp.greenwichmeantime.com/time/uk_dst_2006.php


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The bbc pips on radio 4 are as accurate as you will ever need in the UK

Useful as well because you don't have to look at the source whilst setting the watch.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

jasonm said:


> http://ntp.greenwichmeantime.com/time/uk_dst_2006.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Jason!

I'm sitting in front of the haunted fishtank, comparing the teletext time on an analogue channel to the URL above on my laptop (wireless) and they are at most a quarter of a second apart. Kewl. I am not quite sad enough to switch on the radio and wait until 10pm for the pips









I'd go along with the consensus and wait a few weeks for the movement to settle down before seriously checking the timekeeping. For a non-chronometer watch +/-10 seconds is perfectly acceptable. My first (and last) pre-quartz watch was a Â£5 Timex (Â£4 lost the second hand) Â£8 got you a date, as I recall) and it was lucky to be +- 30 seconds.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Try this site

http://www.timeticker.com/main.htm

Its very useful and I have found it virtually in perfect sync with my "atomic clock" (very difficult to get the isotope batteries now the local power station is closing down







)

On a similiar note, I just had the movement replaced in my SMP, and its very very accurate now, before I thought it was good (until it kept stopping!) but now, within a few seconds a week. And I'm still waiting delivery of a Olympic edition speedy which will have the same movement as yours, it will be very interesting to see how accurate that is as it will be brand new.

Hope you get it all sorted, I always like a watch to be a few seconds fast rather than slow, makes it much easier to reset of course you just need to stop it for a few then restart.

Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Got it today (my new speedy) and will report back on the accuracy after a few days.....

Bestr egards David


----------



## janperu (Nov 15, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> Got it today (my new speedy) and will report back on the accuracy after a few days.....
> 
> Bestr egards David
> 
> ...


Congrats, David

Please let me know how it goes.

I started a new set of measures with my speedy, and now it looks like it is going about 15 secs/day faster (instead of slower) than the reference. I want to be sure, so I'll spend some more days before I got the final outcome.

Regards

J.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Well today I was a day off, so I got the old rusty bent screw driver out and prised off the back of my new speedy









Before it was loosing about 15 sec a day, now adjusted its well within COSC at +0.99 sec a day (averaged out of 6 positions).

I will see overthe next few weeks if being a new watch it really does "bed in" although I must admit I have never noticed this before with new mech watches.

Anyway I feel a lot happier now its running well within spec.

Best regards David


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BTW......this morning's BBC 10pm pips were 5 seconds early!









I demand my license fee back........


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Good morning J,

Ok then after adjusting last week it has now lost three seconds since adjustment, not bad at all so far (I would have liked it to have gained!).

Happy bunny here.........

Best regards David


----------

